# New member



## Iowa Farmer (7 d ago)

Hi all, just got a new used L3901. I am pricing a new land plane with scarifiers. I have never used one, have been researching several models from Land Pride, ABI, Everything Attachments, Home Stead. Has anyone owned / used any of these. I am leaning towards the last one Pinnicale from HS


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

*and enjoy the forum!*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Never had one of those, but would be great for maintaining a long driveway!


----------

